# Say Something Positive About The Opposite Sex



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess I'll just say some positive things about the men I love in my life. My father is my favorite parent (don't tell my mother). I love the fact that he's fun, spontaneous, blunt, athletic, always willing to help if he can, open minded, accepting, and not ashamed of the fact that he cries at movie scenes that touch his heart. I love the fact that I can say anything in front of him without fear that he will lash out at me, or try to censor my speech. Hell, I learned the subtle art of cursing from him.

As for my brother and my male friends who are stereotypically masculine, I love how blunt they are, and how crude they are. I love the fact that we share the same type of raunchy, inappropriate, and slapstick humor (I do enjoy other types of humor as well). I love having shouting matches with them over subjects like sports, politics, sex, and which martial arts are useless in real life combat. And I really love when they allow themselves to be vulnerable in front of me, because it shows how much they trust me not to kick them while they're down. Every "manly" man should have a butch woman for a friend. It's easier to open up to us about things that other men might tease you about.

And lastly, I love feminine men. My best friend of 20 years is what some might call, feminine. And I love how when we're watching scary or gory films, that he'll scream and bury his head into my shoulder because he's frightened. I love how wonderfully artistic he is, and how sensitive he can be. As for other feminine men, I love how cute and adorable they are. I love the ones that accept themselves for who they are, and give a big "fuck you!" to the world. Their bravery is so magnetic, and it makes me want to wrap my strong and protective arms around them in order to keep them safe from all those who would attack their naturally gentle natures.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh lordy...I absolutely adore the women in my life. :blushed:

I love how women have that natural instinct to nurture...mothers put on an awesome display of this daily, that I just cannot match.

Example: kid pukes all over the bed in the middle of the night.

My thoughts: Shit. Now I have to clean up puke...I knew we shouldn't have eaten Mexican food...why didn't she hit the bucket I put next to her bed? Noooooo...she has to vomit all over the brand new comforter and white sheets...God, I'm stupid for not switching out the bedset.

Mom's thoughts: Oh no! Poor thing...let's get you cleaned up. It's okay that you threw up...don't worry. *Snuggle snuggle hug* Touches forehead gently for fever...

I love when women go for a full-throated, body-shaking laugh. Oh man...

Women are also so much more in tune with reading others and knowing what they really need. And then providing it. They are the best sounding boards for literally everything.

I love how women will reach out with a kind gesture just because...my daughter writes the best notes to people in her life. Wouldn't ever catch my boys doing such a thing.

I love to feel my girlfriend lay her head on my shoulder when we sleep and wrapping my arms around her. Nothing feels more natural and cozy as this.

Damn, are they sensual and sexy, without even breaking a sweat.

Women are just *beautiful* human beings. I love them.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

There are a lot of men out there who live their lives being truly righteous, beautiful people. I don't mean the guys that hold open doors for young women; I mean the guys that help old ladies with their groceries when nobody is looking, the guys that walk a girl home from a party when she's drunk and refuse even when she asks to have sex, the guys that aren't ashamed to be caught buying tampons for their mom or crying over the loss of a friend. Men, you take a lot of shit sometimes. There are people who will call you weak, unattractive, boring, gay, loser, weirdo, etc. But you keep doing what you do, because you know right from wrong. Men who are like this, you rock my world. Don't care if you're a little overweight, socially awkward, introverted, if you're a virgin, if you work at McDonald's and can't get a date - If you're that type of man, I respect the hell out of you.


----------



## Avir (Aug 19, 2013)

Breast milk of course. Must be a wonderful experience. And experience a man can never have.

And of course it's positive because the natural production of it has something to do with love and stress.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for putting in the effort to smell nice.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

Men have nice shoulders, broad backs and arms and I know this has been said, but this makes for wonderful hug. Any hug from any guy who isn't built like a child (literally) is just the best, most calming thing in the entire world. I don't know if that's because I'm not attracted to women and don't want them to "hold me" when they hug me, or if it's just men's stature, but I imagine it's at least partially the latter. They keep their heat in their torso too. Wee. :blushed:

I tend to prefer men's humor (generally-- you know, with most people I meet at different jobs, or at school, etc), as others have said. Adding to this, I like the way most men relate with each other. They joke, are sarcastic and often goading but the good ones are also there for their friends and will also try to boost their confidence and make them feel better. It's a very macho way of trying to be supportive, rather than just endlessly talking things out. Though, I do wish men felt more comfortable with that as well. 

Adding to how they relate, I like the fact that they seem to be able to make friends just by having similar hobbies. I know that women certainly do this too, but they seem to do it a little more quickly... where as women I think need to connect on some emotional level first. I do, anyway. I'm basing a lot of the women/men stuff off of me because that's my best example! 

Good fathers are awesome. They put everything on the line to provide for their families, if they're the bread-winner and even if they're not. There's a kind of protectiveness that obviously any parent has, but it's really nice to see a father be protective of his children and even his wife/mother of children, etc. It's a different kind of protectiveness and pride. At least what I've seen from my father, he may not be as wrapped up in our emotions and our day to day as our mother was, but he works probably 70 hours a week to provide for his family and it's weird to see how sensitive he gets when he talks about how we turned out and how he hopes he did everything he could. He mostly wants to be a good example and I respect the hell out of him for that. 

But yeah, mostly hugs. :wink:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

A lot of women I run into have the biggest of hearts. They listen to your concerns a lot. I also like their sense of humor.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I like this thread.

I also like how if I need a favor and I make it sound really challenging, they're more willing to do it and prove that they can beat that challenge!

I like most of their senses of humor a lot. I feel like I can be more "myself" around guys than around girls, unless the girls are my best friends.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

The female derriere is the most beautiful sight I can think of.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I love men for their honesty, desire to be laid back, and of course their sense of humour.:happy:


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Some menfolks is so lickable.


For some reason this is the first thing I thought of:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

devoid said:


> There are a lof of men out there who live their lives being truly righteous, beautiful people. I don't mean the guys that hold open doors for young women; I mean the guys that help old ladies with their groceries when nobody is looking, the guys that walk a girl home from a party when she's drunk and refuse even when she asks to have sex, the guys that aren't ashamed to be caught buying tampons for their mom or crying over the loss of a friend. Men, you take a lot of shit sometimes. There are people who will call you weak, unattractive, boring, gay, loser, weirdo, etc. But you keep doing what you do, because you know right from wrong. Men who are like this, you rock my world. Don't care if you're a little overweight, socially awkward, introverted, if you're a virgin, if you work at McDonald's and can't get a date - If you're that type of man, I respect the hell out of you.


I'll tell you something that's pretty funny.
I had no problems getting my mother sanitry towels, (or just picking them up for people when I worked on dot com collecting folks shopping), but I get incredibly embarassed around condoms! XD
(Just being near them at the aisle or if a customer comes along and purchases them I try to scan them through quick without thinking! Xp)

I'm 22 years old, and you'd think by now I would be comfortable with this but nope! I'm still as awkward as a teenager about that shit! XD


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Bago said:


> Wonderful compliments. I will copy them all. :wink:
> I wonder how many of us will say that to the person we are inspired by on such things ? Hm...


Male platonic friends.



> I appreciate how united men can be towards a common goal; it's almost like there's an unspoken brotherhood tie between them, like they often look out for each others' welfare.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

devoid said:


> There are a lot of men out there who live their lives being truly righteous, beautiful people. I don't mean the guys that hold open doors for young women; I mean the guys that help old ladies with their groceries when nobody is looking, the guys that walk a girl home from a party when she's drunk and refuse even when she asks to have sex, the guys that aren't ashamed to be caught buying tampons for their mom or crying over the loss of a friend. Men, you take a lot of shit sometimes. There are people who will call you weak, unattractive, boring, gay, loser, weirdo, etc. But you keep doing what you do, because you know right from wrong. Men who are like this, you rock my world. Don't care if you're a little overweight, socially awkward, introverted, if you're a virgin, if you work at McDonald's and can't get a date - If you're that type of man, I respect the hell out of you.


Respect to these true gentlemen!


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

What every guy has said. In addition the kind support and encouragement I received from women when i strive to become a better man. I adore wimmins.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

I adore, miss, crave and melt into the hugs of the woman I let closest to me.
I love hugging women in general though. Their hugs are so soft and gentle, when a man's is firm and commanding.

Twitch


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be the obvious surface one: Women from what I can figure out are on average, are significantly more attractive overall.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Signify said:


> I'll be the obvious surface one: Women from what I can figure out are on average, are significantly more attractive overall.


Thanks :3

You're pretty on the inside, Dear.

*condescending shoulder pat*


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I like when I can do slightly scathing (but just teasing) banter with them & they can take it & even like it. Off-color jokes are easier to get away with, generally speaking.

I like the deeper voices.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> I like when I can do slightly scathing (but just teasing) banter with them & they can take it & even like it. Off-color jokes are easier to get away with, generally speaking.
> 
> I like the deeper voices.


Scathing sarcasm in the voice of James Earl Jones is just part of my "charm".

Twitch


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Bago said:


> I admire my father so much.


Me too. He's been such a positive influence in my life. Love him to bits.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

A few positives to le male:

-You can throw on a basic pair of jeans, a classic white tee-shirt, and tennis shoes (and maybe a hat) and look swoon-worthy;
-You look smoking hot in a pair of suspenders (STOP IT, IT KILLS ME);
-You resolve fights with your friends quickly and without drama;
-You know and practice the art of tough negotiation in the professional world;
-When you guys love someone, you show genuine affection, loyalty, and quiet strength...and it doesn't hurt that I feel safe and respected by you;
-I love your belly laughs;
-Your backs, necks, jawlines, forearms, shoulders drive me crazy;
-When you smell good, you smell G-O-O-D


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Curiously said:


> -You can throw on a basic pair of jeans, a classic white tee-shirt, and tennis shoes (and maybe a hat) and look swoon-worthy;


Men are much more naturally beautiful. You could argue the standards are just not as impossibly high for them, but for many reasons I think they simply need less enhancement to be hot.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> Men are much more naturally beautiful. You could argue the standards are just not as impossibly high for them, but for many reasons I think they simply need less enhancement to be hot.


This makes me wonder why there aren't any white tee-shirt contests for male contestants...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Curiously said:


> This makes me wonder why there aren't any white tee-shirt contests for male contestants...


Because too many of them are already too willing to take their shirts off without any provocation.

And on a related note, I find it interesting that the majority of the posters in this thread are NF's....

Twitch


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And on a related note, I find it interesting that the majority of the posters in this thread are NF's....


This made me laugh. Dunno why, but it did.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Curiously said:


> This made me laugh. Dunno why, but it did.


I think it may be that we NF's are the opposite and more likely to put a sweater on, than take our shirt off 

Twitch


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Men are much more naturally beautiful. You could argue the standards are just not as impossibly high for them, but for many reasons I think they simply need less enhancement to be hot.


Are you kidding me? Men look like a bag of potatoes in comparison to the curvy, and delicate features of a woman. Besides a man needs to be challenged in order for him get into shape. If it wasn't women and their high standards, there would no point in technological progression, and expansion of our economies.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

men are strong bulls, but they like to eat...foods! there you have it gentlemen, you're welcome!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

dalex said:


> Are you kidding me? Men look like a bag of potatoes in comparison to the curvy, and delicate features of a woman. Besides a man needs to be challenged in order for him get into shape. If it wasn't women and their high standards, there would no point in technological progression, and expansion of our economies.


I see women more as mushy & lumpy....

But men undeniably have the face - generally better skin (after puberty that is), often have longer eyelashes, more color in the face naturally (and seem to need less to still look bright/fresh), don't seem to need vivid unnatural hair color framing their face, wear wrinkles & other imperfections better, etc. Men can range from rugged to pretty & be attractive, whereas women generally have the one option of pretty.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

My physical attraction to men is very heavily eyebrow dependent.

something around this size, 'big' eyebrows get me going. 










Oh and their penuses.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I've got so much to say,
But here it goes:

-I love your voices and the music womens create,
It combines power and sexyness in one,
Something I have yet to find ANY male to be able to do.
-You have been there to support me throughout my life with your over the top attitudes,
Or silent demeanor.
-You've got a way with words that many guys don't have(Not all though haha).

Females are fucking awesome <3
But then again 99% of Humans are also awesome no matter their divides


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@dalex, I owe you an apology; I guess I judged you too quickly.

Anyway . . . I love how men stay clam and rational most of the time; don't get emeshed and/or never feel competitive with me.

I have always had guys as close friends. It's pretty much only in the last few years; that I am able to have close friendships with women as well.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> And on a related note, I find it interesting that the majority of the posters in this thread are NF's....


LOL. I can wax eloquent too, the NF's just beat me to it and I don't like repeating the obvious.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Something positive hmmm where to start ^.^

I prefer my guy friends more, I LOVE manly skinny fingered hands, and I prefer men anatomy over women's. I even find it more admiring -.-


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> @_dalex_, I owe you an apology; I guess I judged you too quickly.
> 
> Anyway . . . I love how men stay clam and rational most of the time; don't get emeshed and/or never feel competitive with me.
> 
> I have always had guys as close friends. It's pretty much only in the last few years; that I am able to have close friendships with women as well.


I was going through a very confusing stage at my life. I saw everything with only the logical perspective, and I ignored the blatant need of human emotion in terms of bonding, and long lasting relationships. I thought that women wanted a privileged form of equality, and in essence be superior in men, since they demanded so many requirements. I was practically sweeping empowered women under a rug, since I thought that they wanted to emasculate and displace men of their position as fathers, while they eat their cake and have sex with "alpha," males. However, one day I felt something inside that resonated, and without any words or explanation it told me of the tenderness that the humans require. 

Biological imperatives are things people can't control, and they should not be suppressed. Just because people can't control that, it doesn't make them a bad person. If women only selected alpha males, then very few men would be receiving sex, and 80 percent of the male population would be single, but that is not the case. People do divorce, but they do it because of more complicated reasons, and its usually because of some form of emotional distancing rather than being attracted to someone else. Both genders are just very confused, since the lines between genders are blurred. Western society as a whole starts to ponder whether men should behave more feminine, or whether women should behave more masculine to negate the effects of long term patriarchy. Quite frankly nothing has changed. Women have always wanted to date men whom share some mutual form of social background and interests, but of course they are attracted to sexy masculine trait of overachieving. Before classy women used to stay at home, and pop out babies because society required them to. Now those women have the freedom to display their value society; they feel very proud of their achievements, and would like a exceptional man to recognize that alongside her beauty. Males these days feel emasculated because of the surge of female motivation. They feel discouraged since they have to work and try harder to get a chance at getting love. Working for love sounds like a completely robotic thing to do, so they just stay on a slump, and do nothing, but stagnate in their own misery. I still carry old fashioned ideals that a man still should play the role of a father, even if it seems absolutely ridiculous in a society that dishes out partners relatively fast. Good morals, like respect, love, and tradition should not be done away with just because some feminist thinks of it as a way to get sex from strange women. Men have emotions too, and it was traditionally shown through chivalrous acts.

I noticed that what I wanted of women was taxing. I practically wanted somebody whose natural beauty was enough for to enjoy, and gave little to what they could offer me outside of that. In essence that is male hypergamy. The desire to reach for a woman whose out of the scope of attractiveness that I am. A few days later after that realization of my rigid intellectual stupidity, I ceased my negative thoughts and tried to place myself in the shoes of a woman. Now I can understand much better why women are the way they are. They want to be seeing as human beings, that have desires and dreams just like men do. Their achievement should not be a reason on why their sexual drives are inherently wrong, and discriminatory. If they want a man who has the same class, morals, attractiveness and makes a little more extra than them, so be it. Its the mere equivalent of ideas of meeting a woman who can arouse men with her feminine wiles, and beauty. Now I can see beauty besides that superficiality, which is her inner drive to succeed, and improve the world around her. In my mind that is the ultimate form of nurture. Everyone has the right to be picky, since life is too short to spend it on somebody that doesn't resonate with those feelings.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

dalex said:


> Now I can understand much better why women are the way they are. They want to be seeing as human beings, that have desires and dreams just like men do.


Exactly! At the end of the day, this is what it all comes down to.


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

Swede said:


> Exactly! At the end of the day, this is what it all comes down to.


.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

god bless women because they can go through pregnancy and childbirth all the way - sometimes repeatedly!

even more so women who do it with unbridled optimism, I think it's something that's truly admirable, I hope to meet someone like that one day


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The Proof said:


> god bless women because they can go through pregnancy and childbirth all the way - sometimes repeatedly!
> 
> even more so women who do it with unbridled optimism, I think it's something that's truly admirable, I hope to meet someone like that one day


I look at a women with 14 kids and I'm thinking, "Why the hell would she do that to herself? She is truly strong."


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> My physical attraction to men is very heavily eyebrow dependent.
> 
> something around this size, 'big' eyebrows get me going.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying if Brooke Shields were a man, you'd be lost on her.
Nothing more to say 'bout the genitalia. It's what makes a man, a man.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Swede said:


> I generally enjoy men's humor and I tend to joke around more with men than with women.
> 
> I like how the men I'm around generally are more laid back and easy going than many women are. I seriously don't need to stress out more than I do all on my own.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only women who do, are long-time chain smokers /barf>.
Speaking of der womynz, they are soft in all the right places; when a woman walks, it is like a the shimmering of a poplar tree in 
the wind, or the light playing off of a lake; and a woman whose eyes light up when she smiles, is a gift from God.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> I like the way he reacts when I eat a banana in front of him. :wink:


I *owe* you one for that:

Liquid Plumr Double Impact commercial:






Also try the "Liquid Plumr Urgent Care" -- I'm NOT posting that one.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> I appreciate how united men can be towards a common goal; it's almost like there's an unspoken brotherhood tie between them, like they often look out for each others' welfare.


 @Powerhouse
_A dim recollection of something Wimsey had once said lit up the labyrinth of Harriet's mind. Money. That was the connection between the two men. Mr. Arbuthnot, moron as he might be in other respects, had a flair for money. He knew what that mysterious commodity was going to do; it was the one thing he did know, and he only knew that by instinct. When things were preparing to go up or down, they rang a little warning bell in what Freddy Arbuthnot called his mind, and he acted on the warning without being able to explain why. Peter had money, and Freddy understood money; that must be the common interest and bond of mutual confidence that explained an otherwise inexplicable friendship. She admired the strange nexus of interests that unites the male half of mankind into a close honeycomb of cells, each touching the other on one side only, and yet constituting a tough and closely adhering fabric._ -- Dorothy L. Sayers, _Gaudy Night_


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

g_w said:


> So, you're saying if Brooke Shields were a man, you'd be lost on her.
> Nothing more to say 'bout the genitalia. It's what makes a man, a man.


l honestly don't think Brooke Shields is very cute but:
Jennifer Connely

Winona Ryder

Madonna in the early 80s.

Some Middle Eastern Girls :blushed:

The female ''big eyebrow'' runs a little smaller but generally has the same effect lol


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

g_w said:


> I *owe* you one for that:
> 
> Liquid Plumr Double Impact commercial:
> 
> ...


I didn't know commercials were allowed to do that!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Some menfolks is so lickable.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

They tend to have wisdom, are so much warmer and capable of vulnerability then they show and take commitments they make seriously. At least all of my guyfriends, even the frat boys you think would be man whores.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Promethea said:


>


What if I said I look like that?

Twitch

PS:What if I was lying?


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

I love how male strangers are always willing to help. They open the door for you, carry your groceries, take your cart away, ask if you need help moving your stuff....When we ladies say thank you, they melt. it's so cute.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> What if I said I look like that?
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS:What if I was lying?



lol hes not really my type other than having a hilarious look on his face - that much is cool


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Oh, you made me so happy, I come from a long line of men with eyebrows, that are more ,better termed, 'shelves' to hold stuff. 



OMG WTF BRO said:


> My physical attraction to men is very heavily eyebrow dependent.
> 
> something around this size, 'big' eyebrows get me going.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Promethea said:


> lol hes not really my type other than having a hilarious look on his face - that much is cool


Well, I'll show you a picture of me without a shirt on in full sun.










Twitch


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> Oh, you made me so happy, I come from a long line of men with eyebrows, that are more ,better termed, 'shelves' to hold stuff.


The men with the best eyebrows l've met have been of Black Irish descent and honestly, their entire families were mostly devastatingly attractive and equally delightful
. l support this eyebrow gene. :wink:


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> their entire families were mostly _*devastatingly*_ attractive.



I wonder how many innocents have been succumbed by their devastation.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Since it hasn't been mentioned, I really like mens dicks, which can't be matched by any of their synthetic equivalents. Many women tell men that their penis can be replaced by a piece of plastic, but it's not really true, imo. They're either too hard, too soft, too cold, too bendy, not bendy enough, they're just not right one way or another and don't come close to the real thing. Also, mens genitals are much more fun than womens, they can grow and shrink, pop out of shorts, flip about and do helicopters and stuff. I think dicks are almost as awesome as most men think they are.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> They're either too hard, too soft, too cold, too bendy, not bendy enough, they're just not right one way or another and don't come close to the real thing.



"Adult fairy tales - Goldilocks of penii" a fanfic written by @Neverontime.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Neverontime said:


> Since it hasn't been mentioned, I really like mens dicks, which can't be matched by any of their synthetic equivalents. Many women tell men that their penis can be replaced by a piece of plastic, but it's not really true, imo. They're either too hard, too soft, too cold, too bendy, not bendy enough, they're just not right one way or another and don't come close to the real thing. Also, mens genitals are much more fun than womens, they can grow and shrink, pop out of shorts, flip about and do helicopters and stuff. I think dicks are almost as awesome as most men think they are.


Not to mention dix don't give you weird yeast infection like symptoms. l can't really go near that coating on most toys. And yes it was clean lol.

but to be fair, l've had the same reaction from certain condoms.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

I let pictures do most of the talking for me. =)


* *


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

qingdom said:


> "Adult fairy tales - Goldilocks of penii" a fanfic written by @Neverontime.


Hey, I didn't even mention the porridge being too salty.


----------

